

Took a break from my startup to start a startup - wammin
http://nateclark.com/articles/2007/09/12/took-a-break-from-my-startup-to-start-a-startup

======
jraines
Very nice. I like the clean page design and dead-simple UI.

On Wamily, a subjective opinion: make the front page fit horizontally in the
browser window with no scrolling (I am viewing this on a non-widescreen laptop
with 1024 x 768 resolution) and maybe reconsider the color scheme. Orange on
blue is not pleasing to my eyeballs' palette.

------
iamyoohoo
Good job. At-least you did better than me. I wanted to start a new project for
the long weekend and met a couple of interested people - and at the end of the
first day, after we had divied up the work, one of them said "it's too hot to
work today - i can't concentrate" .. :)

Maybe I should have gone at it alone as well...

